# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Origjina e emrit tuaj?

## ClaY_MorE

Duke u nisur nga nisma e Presidentit Topi, për ndërrimin e emrave të fshatrave shqiptarë dhe diskutimet e anëtarëve tek tema mendova të hap një sondazh. 

Emri juaj është puro shqiptar apo i huaj? Anëtarët të cilët nuk e kanë problem të tregojnë emrin e tyre në publik mund të diskutojnë mbi prejardhjen e emrit të tyre.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Unë personalisht kam një emër të huaj të trashëguar nga gjyshi.

----------


## RaPSouL

Kam emer shqiptar me prejardhje shqiptare.

----------


## land

origjina e huaj,emrin tim e gjen ne angli,france,gjermani,itali(duke i shtuar nje o ne fund)dhe ne gjith perendimin perfshire dhe skandinavi...........origjina e vertete me duket franca,nuk jam i sigurt.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Emer 100% shqiptar!

----------


## Apollyon

E kam pas babin Elektricist, se kam emrin as shqiptar, as te huaj.

E kam elektrizues. LOL

----------


## Clauss

> Duke u nisur nga nisma e Presidentit Topi, për ndërrimin e emrave të fshatrave shqiptarë dhe diskutimet e anëtarëve tek tema mendova të hap një sondazh. 
> 
> Emri juaj është puro shqiptar apo i huaj? Anëtarët të cilët nuk e kanë problem të tregojnë emrin e tyre në publik mund të diskutojnë mbi prejardhjen e emrit të tyre.


kjo qe nje fjale e vogel per Topin po nje teme e madhe per Forumin tone. 
ne te njejten fryme festive, rastet e anetareve me emra te huaj, vecanarisht ata me emra sllavo-komuniste, do shqyrtohet ne menyre kolektive; pagezimi me vaj ulliri te valuar eshte i pashmagshem. rastet e anetareve femra do shqyrtohen nje nga nje.. se keshtu e do zakoni. plus qe tjeter lezet ka ta therrasesh tjetren "Zhozefin" psh. 
sinqerisht, Darfurri

----------


## MaDaBeR

Une kam nje emer me prejardhje 100% Shqiptar. Jo per tu mburrur por keshtu eshte e verteta.

----------


## Bl3ri

Emer i vjeter Ilir ( _Blerand_ )

----------


## ^AngeL^

emri im 100% shqiptar se lun as topi. :P

----------


## _Matrix_

edhe un shqiptar e kam puro  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kristiano

emri im eshte 99.99999999999999999999999999 %  SHQIPTAR

----------


## Juventini

emri im francezzzzz

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> emri im 100% shqiptar se lun as topi. :P


hahahahah Jo mi se ska pune Topi me emrin tend...
Emrin e kam iliro-shqiptar...

----------


## ^AngeL^

> hahahahah Jo mi se ska pune Topi me emrin tend...
> Emrin e kam iliro-shqiptar...


ahahahhahahahahahahaha, ok se lun pika pra.. po mos i thuj kujt [se jom tu genjy]

nejse renci ka qe ndihem shqiptare. por nga qe jom mesu me emrin me duket shqiptar 100% dhe se lun .

----------


## bebushja

te huaj,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Jack Watson

Emër shqiptar. Ma kanë vënë njëherë të huaj, për nja një javë, masanej më kanë vënë këtë që kam. Emrin tim e gjen kudo, nuk mbaj mend ndonjë vit që të mos kem patur nja dy tre adasha në klasë (se kam Gent, lol).

----------


## labi i maleve

Eh,po dihet qe 100% shqiptar................. Jetlir

----------


## YaSmiN

Nuk jam e sigurt.Por ne shqiperi Emri im eshte shume i perdorushem por e di qe eshte Shqiptar.Nuk kam degjuar ndonje shtet tjeter ta perdori.

----------


## Nyx

SHQIPTAR dhe se luan kurrgje, se vetem atje e thone ashtu si duhet ... ketu ku jetoj duhet te degjoj 100 perafersime derisa te arrijne te thone te pakten gjysmen e emrit tim :perqeshje:  (4d1r0j)

----------

